# Bachman Spectrum long caboose



## RGSNH (Jan 13, 2008)

Got a chance to see some test shots this afternoon of the new Bachman 1:20.3 long caboose at the Amherst Railway Society show which officially opens tommorrow. i didnt have my camera with me but will get some Pics tomorow. looks very nice with a n interior and a lighted keroseen conductors lamp visible thru the window

Al P.


----------



## RGSNH (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry i cannot show photos here but i have added 4 photos to the yahoo 1:20.3 GROUP In the photos section in the folder RGSNH. if someone would like to post them here for me please send me a message and i will forward the original images.

the lite markers are very nice and would be a very salable detail part if we can ever convince Bachman to do that.

AL P.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Considering that Bachmann supposedly pushed back the introduction of this model for "redesigning" it's possible that you may see this added...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posting these for AL..


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

And a couple more...


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*I was salivating more *







*over the "Malley" *







*at the Bachmann display, but did get a chance to look over the new caboose myself. Interior detail is GORGEOUS. *







*The LED-lit conductor's lantern's visible through the side windows are a SLICK touch!*







*Might consider an "undec" version to get my own roadname. *
















*Tom*


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oooooh.......definitely worth the wait!!


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice. Can't wait to see one in person.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

At Amherst show


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

That will most definitely look good behind the K-27. 

Later, 

K


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Great looking models. They look very much like the prototypes, even in this preproduction sample state


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Y'know, with all of the grief Bachmann has been receiving recently for their design and QC problems with their _Spectrum _locomotives you've got to hand it to them that, when it comes to design and sheer beauty of detailing, Bachmann is king!! This long caboose is just the crown jewel of their Fn3 (1:20.3) line of _Spectrum _cars! All of Bachmann's Fn3 car line-up has been tremendous!!


----------



## heisler964 (Feb 7, 2009)

Aww man, now Bachmann's going 1:20, and I still have all their old stuff... whatever scale that was...


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Um..........Bachmann _has _been doing 1:20.3 for over a decade! They started with their Shay and have now expanded to freight cars. The caboose is the fifth in their series.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By heisler964 on 02/06/2009 10:32 PM
Aww man, now Bachmann's going 1:20, and I still have all their old stuff... whatever scale that was...


Yeah that's just the way the market has been heading the past few years. But since 1:20.3 is accurate 3 foot narrow gauge on "G" scale track, the move to this scale makes a lot of sense. By the way, the "old stuff" scale is roughly 1:22.5. 

With LGB gone, and the new Marklin buyout now in serious trouble any new 1:22.5 offerings may very well vanish. But that doesn't mean you can't keep going with the smaller stuff you currently have. 

Look at our layout. We are almost entirely 1:22.5 and continue to stay that way. There are a more then a few others out there too. And if you're looking for accurate cabeese in 1:22.5 that look like these new Bachmann beauties, look what we did to our caboose fleet.


And if you want to change over to 1:20.3 I'm sure someone would be happy to purchase your old Bachmann stuff, via eBay or other form. I'm currently looking for 3 LGB #43730 D&RGW gondolas. So there are people out there still interested in 1:22.5.



Sorry for the scale sidetrack. Now back to these incredible looking Bachmann 1:20.3 cabeese.


----------

